# Old Memories (So. LA) Pedal Cars presents



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

This is the same place that Ralph (Romans) is having theirs. Ralph is letting us use it in March.</span>

Make sure you mark your calendars. FIRST 25 People to Enter will get a PARTICIPATION TROPHY!!!! VIC the Trophy Guy is making our Trophies, so you know they are A+++++. 

DJ MIKE is having the best sounds around! So you know this will be happening

We are having 1st and 2nd place Trophies, Best of Show and Club Participation (must fly plaque)

Any questions call Paul 323 371 9696[/b]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*R.S.V.P US*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

PUT US DOWN FOR A SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

count us in!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 30 2008, 05:21 PM~9825515
> *R.S.V.P US
> *


im requesting that day off for this!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will see if i can get one of our bikes out there.


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jan 31 2008, 11:01 AM~9830920
> *count us in!!!
> *


R U BS-ing or r u 4 real so i can get the day off!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 31 2008, 11:54 AM~9831342
> *R U BS-ing or r u 4 real so i can get the day off!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 31 2008, 11:45 AM~9831249
> *im requesting that day off for this!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in for sure :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 31 2008, 12:53 PM~9832288
> *I'm in for sure  :biggrin: , how many catagories for bikes , org. street, mild, semi, full rad ???
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in for sure , how many catagories for bikes , org. street, mild, semi, full rad ???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 31 2008, 12:57 PM~9832316
> *I'm in for sure  , how many catagories for bikes , org. street, mild, semi, full ,rad ???
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in for sure , how many catagories for bikes , org. street, mild, semi, full ,rad ???


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry , I just got off work , 15 hrs today


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

x5


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Right now we got 7 categories which is for Pedal Cars, 3 Wheelers and 2 wheelers not including the best of show and most members. 
I am going to try to add more...

this is also not including the 25 participation trophies*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALWAYS GOOD SHOWS


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

Old Memories (So.LA) threw a bood xmas show too...will be there


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jan 31 2008, 10:54 AM~9831342
> *R U BS-ing or r u 4 real so i can get the day off!!
> *


no fucker, we will be there!!! :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 4 2008, 12:12 AM~9859225
> *no fucker, we will be there!!!  :uh:
> *


ok then :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE FOR SHURE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

March 8 santa fe Springs...now in my calendar


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

goin up


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

YOU KNOW VIEJITOS ARE GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*SOME RAFFLE PRIZES HAVE JUST BEEN DONATED BY <a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com\' target=\'_blank\'>BONE COLLECTORS LOWRIDER BIKES</a>*

*thanks for your support neal!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 19 2008, 10:25 PM~9983086
> *SOME RAFFLE PRIZES HAVE JUST BEEN DONATED BY <a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com\' target=\'_blank\'>BONE COLLECTORS LOWRIDER BIKES</a>
> 
> thanks for your support neal!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 19 2008, 08:25 PM~9983086
> *SOME RAFFLE PRIZES HAVE JUST BEEN DONATED BY <a href=\'http://www.nybonecollectors.com\' target=\'_blank\'>BONE COLLECTORS LOWRIDER BIKES</a>
> 
> thanks for your support neal!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 19 2008, 10:25 PM~9983086
> *BONE COLLECTORS LOWRIDER BIKES</span>*</a></span>[/b]
> 
> *thanks for your support neal!*
> [/b]


VERY PROUD BIKE CLUB SPONSER.. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TRYING TO GET MORE RAFFLE PRIZES..WILL POST SOON


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is gonna be a kool show!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:yessad:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I should have my display all done for this show :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10013846
> *I should have my display all done for this show  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHATS THE CLUB LIST LOOK LIKE OF WHOS GOING?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Feb 24 2008, 02:43 PM~10018455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 02:43 PM~10018455
> *WHATS THE CLUB LIST LOOK LIKE OF WHOS GOING?
> *


ShotCallerS will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

this looks like it is going to be a BIG show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10018455
> *WHATS THE CLUB LIST LOOK LIKE OF WHOS GOING?
> *


WE'LL BE THERE FOR SHURE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

guys
thanks for the GREAT SUPPORT, 
Capitan and the pedal car club has bought some more bike related items for the show to raffle off...
thanks


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

TECHNIQUES bike club will be there to support this event,will be bringing out some OG'S :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Are thee artistics gonna be there


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)

:yes: THEE ARTISTICS ARE FOR SURE GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10027389
> *Are thee artistics gonna be there
> *


are you


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10025829
> *TECHNIQUES bike club will be there to support this event,will be  bringing out some OG'S :nicoderm:
> *


you guys have some klean ass og bikes!!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 25 2008, 11:29 PM~10031413
> *you guys have some klean ass og bikes!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

......WE'LL BE THERE........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10029123
> *are you
> *




MAYbe....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 26 2008, 06:55 PM~10037926
> *MAYbe....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like this is going to be a really GREAT show !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 27 2008, 01:05 PM~10042373
> *:uh:
> *


 :yessad: :loco:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 27 2008, 12:05 PM~10042373
> *:uh:
> *



whats that for...


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

***(NEU EXPOSURE)***WILL BE THERE 4SURE!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY+Feb 27 2008, 10:00 PM~10047632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU GONNA KEEP YOUR STUFF IN OFF TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 27 2008, 12:05 PM~10042373
> *:uh:
> *




ay seriously....what did you mean by this


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 31 2008, 03:01 PM~9832843
> *Right now we got 7 categories which is for Pedal Cars, 3 Wheelers and 2 wheelers not including the best of show and most members.
> I am going to try to add more...
> 
> ...


ANY NEWS :dunno: STREET MILD FULL???


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 02:43 PM~10018455
> *WHATS THE CLUB LIST LOOK LIKE OF WHOS GOING?
> *


we will be there goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10082025
> *ALMOST TIME  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*guys
update on the categories:
we have added three more categories to the ones we alrerady have. Making it a total of 10 categories, best of show, most members and the 25 participation trophies.

additional raffle prizes have been added which include dinner tickets and movie tickets

see you SAT!*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*guys:
check this out...by far the best donation to the bike and pedal car show..all this is from NEAL from The Bone Collectors..

make sure we continue to support the good man*










*
STUFF ADDED TO THE RAFFLE:
Mufflers
Fork support bars
Sprocket
Twisted steering wheel
Twisted bearing cups (not chrome)
BC low rider necklace medallion (not chromed)
Bone Collector gift card $60.00
Bone Collector gift card $40.00*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 4 2008, 05:44 AM~10084036
> *guys
> update on the categories:
> we have added three more categories to the ones we alrerady have. Making it a total of 10 categories, best of show, most members and the 25 participation trophies.
> ...


I'M BRINGING A FEW OG'S WILL THERE BE AN CATEGORIE FOR MINE BRINGING A 12",16",20",26" ALL OG'S


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

come on Sat. !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2008, 02:36 PM~10086693
> *come on Sat. !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 4 2008, 10:40 AM~10085457
> *I'M BRINGING A FEW OG'S WILL THERE BE AN CATEGORIE FOR MINE BRINGING A 12",16",20",26" ALL OG'S
> *


*ok..since we are getting alot of request and people telling us they are coming down this is what we are doign with the categories

1st & 2nd place in 12" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 12" custom
1st & 2nd place in 16" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 16" custom
1st & 2nd place in 20" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 20" custom
1st & 2nd place in 26" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 26" custom
*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Just got a phone call from Mike at Aztlan Bicycle Shop in Chino. He just said he is goign to DONATE some stuff for the raffle which includes a 16" bike and some handlebars!!! Thanks to Aztlan Bicycle in Chino *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 4 2008, 07:18 PM~10089465
> *ok..since we are getting alot of request and people telling us they are coming down this is what we are doign with the categories
> 
> 1st & 2nd place in 12" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 12" custom
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10089465
> *ok..since we are getting alot of request and people telling us they are coming down this is what we are doign with the categories
> 
> 1st & 2nd place in 12" Original and 1st and 2nd place in 12" custom
> ...


youre gonna hav a lot of 20 in. custom bikes........maybe you should do 20 in. mild and full to give us a bigger chance :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 5 2008, 02:02 PM~10095983
> *youre gonna hav a lot of 20 in. custom bikes........maybe you should do 20 in. mild and full to give us a bigger chance :biggrin:
> *



for reals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

what about trikes ????


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Mar 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10097285
> *what about trikes ????
> *


*we have a three wheeler category as well*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

3 more days !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 5 2008, 03:02 PM~10095983
> *youre gonna hav a lot of 20 in. custom bikes........maybe you should do 20 in. mild and full to give us a bigger chance :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: almost all the bikes are going to be 20 inch


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2008, 08:02 PM~10099215
> *3 more days !!!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10097564
> *we have a three wheeler category as well
> *


cool ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*20" bikes..come down we will take care of the categories...we ordered some additional trophies to accomodate everyone. *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 6 2008, 05:51 AM~10102426
> *20" bikes..come down we will take care of the categories...we ordered some additional trophies to accomodate everyone.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

thats good old memories...
thanks will be there for sure..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TWO MORE DAYZ!!! CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*TWO MORE DAYS...WEATHER LOOKS GOOD TOO!*


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 6 2008, 03:09 PM~10106219
> *TWO MORE DAYS...WEATHER LOOKS GOOD TOO!
> *



:yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

SWA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... THIS WILL BE THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE THREAD... FEEL FREE TO USE THE PHOTOS I TAKE FOR EMAILS, FLYERS, POSTERS, MYSPACE, JUST SAVE IT ON YOUR HARD DRIVE... I RELEASE ALL RIGHTS FOR ALL MEDIA PURPOSES. THIS IS A PUBLIC SHOW. THIS SHOW WILL BE PHOTOGRAPHED AND VIDEO TAPED FOR EDUCATIONAL PURPOSES. I ENCOURAGE ALL BIKE CLUBS AND PEDAL CAR CLUBS TO PARTICIPATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*ANOTHER PRIZE FOR THE RAFFLE:

WENT TO DENNISONS SHOP IN EAST LOS...BILL THE OWNER DONATED A TWISTED FRAME!
THANKS TO BILL FROM DENNISONS*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 7 2008, 06:02 AM~10111214
> *ANOTHER PRIZE FOR THE RAFFLE:
> 
> WENT TO DENNISONS SHOP IN EAST LOS...BILL THE OWNER DONATED A TWISTED FRAME!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is gonna one good ass show!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope it is a good turn out


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ill be taking pics for lil :cheesyr take a group shot for the members are on lil


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2008, 11:23 AM~10112590
> *ill be taking pics for lil  :cheesyr take a group shot for the members are on lil
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 7 2008, 10:03 AM~10112462
> *this is gonna one good ass show!!!!
> *


x65561654


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 6 2008, 10:53 PM~10110297
> *SWA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...  THIS WILL BE THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE THREAD... FEEL FREE TO USE THE PHOTOS I TAKE FOR EMAILS, FLYERS, POSTERS, MYSPACE, JUST SAVE IT ON YOUR HARD DRIVE... I RELEASE ALL RIGHTS FOR ALL MEDIA PURPOSES.  THIS IS A PUBLIC SHOW.  THIS SHOW WILL BE PHOTOGRAPHED AND VIDEO TAPED FOR EDUCATIONAL PURPOSES.  I ENCOURAGE ALL BIKE CLUBS AND PEDAL CAR CLUBS TO PARTICIPATE.      :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Mar 7 2008, 01:49 PM~10114206
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost there!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im scared


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

shoot, right after the show ill be headed to dukes crusie night :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 7 2008, 03:08 PM~10114775
> *shoot, right after the show ill be headed to dukes crusie night :biggrin:
> *




damn i guess you have it all planned out


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to work :angry: , but I'm still going :cheesy:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

got the trophies boxed up. talked to Vic The TRophy Guy he is reaady
we will see you in the morning!

Remember..first 25 to get there get a participation trophy!


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

can't wait 4 tomorrow homies see u their ........ :biggrin:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

can't wait 4 tomorrow homies see u their........ :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 7 2008, 07:56 PM~10116808
> *got the trophies boxed up. talked to Vic The TRophy Guy he is reaady
> we will see you in the morning!
> 
> ...





even for the spectators :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

See you at the show.
:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

see ya guys in the morning!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

watch out for them WICKED METAL WORKS business cards TEAM WICKED is going big in the 08'


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 07:54 PM~10123166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fire truck :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10123192
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: more pic more pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 08:05 PM~10123238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

some dam nice pedal cars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 8 2008, 08:19 PM~10123330
> *some dam nice pedal cars
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

thats all that was at the show?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

any one know where you can get an old cheap one from


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 8 2008, 08:26 PM~10123363
> *thats all that was at the show?
> *


i think he is editinga nd fading them in one at a time then posting them up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Mar 8 2008, 08:29 PM~10123382
> *any one know where you can get an old cheap one from
> *


ebay


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10123391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i almost bought one just like this on ebay a couple weeks ago looks nice damn makes me want to build one lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice pic of thee artistics


just post pics in the regular way. i been watching this topic for 1 hour an have only seen 12 different objects


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10123527
> *nice pic of thee artistics
> just post pics in the regular way. i been watching this topic for 1 hour an have only seen 12 different objects
> *


yea i leave and come back every 5 mins


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:08 PM~10123611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the murals on that bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 08:14 PM~10123643
> *i love the murals on that bike
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:50 PM~10123814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is bad ass :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10123926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way to bring yur bikes lol


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

nice show old memories it was nice meeting you guys ,ODMEMORIES,SWA562 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

PEEL


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10124143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WANNA THANK OLD MEMORIES FOR A GREAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:12 PM~10124287
> *:biggrin:
> *


GREAT PICS HOMIE POST MORE


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:33 PM~10124053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this came out real fuckin nice man!!!! :0 can you pm me the individual pics from this?? :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 9 2008, 12:21 AM~10124592
> *this came out real fuckin nice man!!!!  :0  can you pm me the individual pics from this?? :biggrin:
> *


whos bike is that ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 11:23 PM~10124607
> *whos bike is that ?
> *


that belongs to my homie robert from my chapter...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 9 2008, 12:35 AM~10124683
> *that belongs to my homie robert from my chapter...
> *


cool


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

some pics i took at the show...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 8 2008, 11:46 PM~10125025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

...and the pedal cars...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: congrats to Swa562 i like your photoshop pics homie,
and nice pics Chamuco, it was a nice show.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:41 PM~10124094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the picture homie my daughter loved it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 9 2008, 01:11 AM~10125139
> *:thumbsup: congrats to Swa562 i like your photoshop pics homie,
> and nice pics Chamuco, it was a nice show.
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

THANKS FOR HAVING US AT YOUR FIRST ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW
FROM THE GOODTIMES CC. FAMILY, 

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES I TOOK ........................


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:53 PM~10123495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CHAVALITOS PUTTIN IT DOWN!


PROPS ON ALL THE PS PICS I KNOW THAT TAKE TIME!

TTT 

THEE ARTISTICS!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SOME MORE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 02:38 AM~10125264
> *THE CHAVALITOS PUTTIN IT DOWN!
> PROPS ON ALL THE PS PICS I KNOW THAT TAKE TIME!
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 11:33 PM~10124393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club basher


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like it was a really good show. Nice way to start the year off. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

AND SOME MORE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NICE FLICKAS TURTLE!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2008, 02:24 AM~10125395
> *NICE FLICKAS TURTLE!
> *


GRCIAS HOMIE


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

AND SOME MORE .......


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hay man,nice pics,,,as a pro photographer i really like the shot of thee artistics sittin on the curve in a line with the plaque in front. one of of the best shots ive seen on here. Its a tough image,i can see pride in the faces.Would look even cooler in black and white.
nice shot
Frog


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*On behalf of Old Memories (So. LA) Pedal Cars and Car Club, I would like to thank all the bike clubs, pedal car clubs and solo riders who showed up. We had over 75 entries. This was awesome.

Everyone got along good, met up with many people. 
Also thanks to Dennisons, New York Bone Collector, Aztlan Bicycles, El Pachuco, Tony from Dukes for donating ALL the raffle items. Thanks to Ralph from Romans for hooking us up with the spot. Thanks to Sakos for letting us have it.

IT was a good show, many trophies were given out including 36 participation trophies. 
Thanks to SWA for cool pics

Thanks God!

Paul
Vice Pres
Old Memories (So LA) CAr Club
Capitan
Pres of Old Memories (So. LA ) PEDAL CARS*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 9 2008, 09:13 AM~10126090
> *On behalf of Old Memories (So. LA) Pedal Cars and Car Club, I would like to thank all the bike clubs, pedal car clubs and solo riders who showed up. We had over 75 entries. This was awesome.
> 
> Everyone got along good, met up with many people.
> ...


  :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :worship: :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 08:14 PM~10123643
> *i love the murals on that bike
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10126657
> *Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Mar 9 2008, 09:35 AM~10125949
> *Hay man,nice pics,,,as a pro photographer i really like the shot of thee artistics sittin on the curve in a line with the plaque in front. one of of the best shots ive seen on here. Its a tough image,i can see pride in the faces.Would look even cooler in black and white.
> nice shot
> Frog
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodenfrog_@Mar 9 2008, 09:35 AM~10125949
> *Hay man,nice pics,,,as a pro photographer i really like the shot of thee artistics sittin on the curve in a line with the plaque in front. one of of the best shots ive seen on here. Its a tough image,i can see pride in the faces.Would look even cooler in black and white.
> nice shot
> Frog
> *


THANKS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE THEY HAD SOME SIC BIKES THERE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 9 2008, 02:14 PM~10127193
> *NICE PICS HOMIE THEY HAD SOME SIC BIKES THERE
> *


x2


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2008, 02:24 PM~10127240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the trike it would look real nice with painted rims to match


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

GOOD JOB OLD MEMORIES :thumbsup:


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 9 2008, 12:31 PM~10127263
> *i like the trike it would look real nice with painted rims to match
> *


thx were doing a few things 2 it.........


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10124457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY DAUGHTER REALLY LIKES THAT PIC OF HER TRIKE THANKS FOR POSTING IT!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to SWA562 , he always post the BEST pics :biggrin: 
and BIG thanks to Paul for having the show , hope this will get more Car Clubs to have more Bike Shows :biggrin:
And Thanks for 1st Place :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*i got some pics..but swa's are better of course
here are some pics from the sponsors

<a href=\'http://www.oldmemoriescc.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here for Old Memories Website</a>

<img src=\'http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/pedalshowmar/images/bike%20034_jpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

New York Bone Collector

<img src=\'http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/pedalshowmar/images/bike%20035_jpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Dennison Bicycles

<img src=\'http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/pedalshowmar/images/bike%20037_jpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Aztlan bicycles

<img src=\'http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/pedalshowmar/images/bike%20036_jpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

El Pachuco

And Also Tony from Dukes*


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 9 2008, 10:26 PM~10131094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, this is one kool ass pic!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR KIND WORDS... WITH OUT YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DEDICATION TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO PHOTOGRAPH. I ONLY WISH THAT ALL OF THE OTHER BIKE CLUBS COULD OF MADE THE SHOW. THERE ARE MORE PHOTOS TO POST. I REALLY ENJOYED THE EVENT. THE HIGH-LIGHT OF THE SHOW TO ME WAS WHEN I PICKED UP A FIRME MAGAZINE FROM TONY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks SWA for coming out and taking good pics..You are rite, Big thanks goes out to all the bike clubs and solo riders that came out and supported the Show.

I was told by one of the guys filming, that highlights from this bike show will come out on one of the episodes of Living the Low Life on the Speed Channel. He said PROBABLY next month??


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

*this was a good bike show
no drama, good food, good trophies, good music and good atmosphere
thanks Old Memories!

when is the next one?

nice pics from all you all*


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 10 2008, 12:51 AM~10131597
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR KIND WORDS...  WITH OUT YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DEDICATION TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO PHOTOGRAPH.  I ONLY WISH THAT ALL OF THE OTHER BIKE CLUBS COULD OF MADE THE SHOW.  THERE ARE MORE PHOTOS TO POST.  I REALLY ENJOYED THE EVENT.  THE HIGH-LIGHT OF THE SHOW TO ME WAS WHEN I PICKED UP A FIRME MAGAZINE FROM TONY...    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did u take a pic of my bike???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

yea bitches!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 10 2008, 02:16 PM~10134489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the rims  they look good on the ride :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 10 2008, 02:47 PM~10134735
> *thanks for the rims  they look good on the ride :biggrin:
> *


i dnt kno who i sold em to.....was that u??? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 11 2008, 01:13 PM~10142493
> *i dnt kno who i sold em to.....was that u??? :0
> *


ahahahahaha


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Mar 11 2008, 12:13 PM~10142493
> *i dnt kno who i sold em to.....was that u??? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 11 2008, 11:08 PM~10148175
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------

